# 80 gallon green terror ideas



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi all.....new to the forum but ready plenty of good info on here over last few months 
Yup so I have an 80 gallon tank atm and I really really want a green terror....such a beautiful fish but I am aware of aggression levels of the fish.
I was planning the following
1 male green terror
1 male jewel cichlid
1 male convict
1 male salvini
1 adult bristlenose??? *unsafe???
12 columbian tetra 
cichlids ill get small put em all in at once and columbian tetras are all fully grown 
Ill have large river stones and lots of wood also so lots of shelter, caves


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

oh can I also add that I have soft water with a low ph ..(around 6.3).so that has affected my fish choices too....the green terror is the only fish Im fixed on , I ll do whatever you guys recommend with rest of the stocking...open to pike cichlids or whatever...catfish ???..totally open to ideas


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would do the terror, bristle nose Pleco, a firemouth pair, and the tetras.


----------



## Anostomus (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to have a breeding couple of jewels , with a jack dempsey, a green terror , a red terror and they all held their own without any arm. In fact the aggression and territorial behaviours stimulated and "bonded" the hemichromis guttatus couple...
For the tetras I never combined a school with more then one cichlid so I cant say


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Thx for input guys.......im thinking I may move the tetras out of the 80gallon as I dont want them becoming lunch. They are pretty big and fast little fish.......so not sure.
Yeah I like idea of breeding pair of cichlids in with green terror........what size of tank did you have the jewel pair..red terror etc in??


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have found GTs to be wusses when still small they don't really get too aggressive till they get bigger, my 3/4 inch convicts regulates GTs twice her size. So I wouldn't think salvini or jewels will be a good fit, unless the GT is already a good size and has shown to match their aggression.


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Another idea to put out there:
What about just putting the young GT male(Ill be buying him at approx 12 cm) in with my 12 adult columbians,adult bristlenose and my adult SAE....and put in one other big robust SA cichlid? ......could this work??....I can introduce infinite amounts of wood and rocks to make sure territories are defined. Ideally a dark coloured, big cichlid (within the limitations of an 80 gallon tank ofc )


----------



## everlast (Sep 6, 2013)

Also...a breeding gt pair in my 80 gallon (with all others removed)...is there any other fish that could cohabit with them without being seen as a threat??


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I like your first idea GTs with columbians, the breeding pair would work but you couldn't put anything in there except maybe some target fish but even then they would most likely be killed eventually, I have heard some have had success with rainbow fish as targets as well, but no gaurantee it would work with a breeding pair. You could also try a breeding pair of convicts or neets as the aggression of both breeding pairs would be similar but that would be extremely risky.


----------

